# Please help!



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

A couple of weeks ago I used that "Black water extract" stuff in my tank. Anyway after a couple of days the effect went away, and i am now left with cloudy white water that I cant get rid of. I have changed the carbon in my filter, but no luck. Please help guys.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Have you done a water change?? Do a 25% change and it should clear it up.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

that shouldn't be from the black water? i agree with the water change and gravel vac.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

It may be a bacterial bloom. If so, something in the tank changed that caused the population of bacteria to rapidly increase to the point where the water has become foggy.

Bacterial blooms won't hurt your fish. The preceding posts were correct. All you can do is some water changes and wait for it to clear up in a few days.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I have done two water changes but not 25%, I will try that and hope it helps.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

black water extract is cool, but it you have new carbon in your filter it's a waste of money.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

ya i just bought some black water extract and i used twice the recommed dose it looks sweet for about an hour then went away. I dont think the bwe could cause cloudy water thou. try some new carbon


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

You should drink it instead


----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)

Lyle said:


> You should drink it instead


:rasp: right on......

Anyway, what is BWE? What is the purpose?
***besides effect


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

It darkens the water in your tank...makes it look like ass. Makes the P's feel more comfortable, less light in the water, more like home...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> ya i just bought some black water extract and i used twice the recommed dose it looks sweet for about an hour then went away. I dont think the bwe could cause cloudy water thou. try some new carbon


 I already did. I said that in my original post


----------



## lunaskate (Nov 4, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> left with cloudy white water that I cant get rid of


 Have you ever tried Acurel F?

Love the stuff.........

Do you use BWE instead of tin foil or tape for your lights?


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Did you take the carbon out of your filter befor putting the bwe in? It'll remove it...


----------

